# Hydraulic Pump by John S Barnes ID Help



## 1375619cm3 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a Splitter with a John S Barnes pump on it with two numbers on it 

1 686 E

and 

717460

could use some info on it like the gpm and rpms it is rated to be used at. 
i understand that barnes is now part of haldex but i cannot find any info on this pump on the web and was hoping someone can point me in the right direction or help out in someway. 

Thanks for any Idea's 
Cody


----------



## triptester (Aug 9, 2011)

The numbers usually won't help as they change with who ever the pump was manufactured for.
Attached are pics 11 and 16 gpm pumps. These are the two most common.


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 9, 2011)

P/N 1300159 11 gpm, 4000 rpm max, 3000psi max. Need anything else just ask. CJ


----------



## triptester (Aug 9, 2011)

Pump info for Haldex/Barnes 2-stage, page 43 of pdf


----------



## ray benson (Aug 9, 2011)

CJ1 said:


> P/N 1300159 11 gpm, 4000 rpm max, 3000psi max. Need anything else just ask. CJ


 
Isn't the model 1300488 an 11gpm and the 1300159 a 5.5 gpm ?


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 9, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Isn't the model 1300488 an 11gpm and the 1300159 a 5.5 gpm ?


 
Direct from my literature, 1300483 5gpm, 1300484 7gpm, 485 9gpm, 356 11gpm, 357 11 gpm, 159 11gpm, 486 13gpm, 487 16gpm, 488 22gpm, 489 28gpm. CJ


----------



## ray benson (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, I see it now. Page 8 of the pdf that triptester posted has the gpm at only 1800rpm.


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 9, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Thanks, I see it now. Page 8 of the pdf that triptester posted has the gpm at only 1800rpm.


 
Yup that makes sence. Displacement x rpm div by 231 = gpm CJ


----------



## stickmantim (Aug 21, 2011)

*J S Barnes pump*

I recently bought a homemade log splitter, the hydraulic pump on it is a John s Barnes pump. The plate says: John S Barnes Corp
Rockford , ILL
JSB YG
GC16016A2BR2

If anyone can give me any information on this pump like : GPM, how old it is , is there parts still available , max pressure or anything else you could tell me I would Appreciate it .


Thanks


----------



## kevin j (Aug 21, 2011)

First, is it two stage, or single section? 
Then, if you get on the Haldex website and compare dimensions of the bodies sometimes you can tell.
Basically, within a frame size, they make all the end parts the same and just make wider gears and bodies. For manufacturing reasons that is cheaper than tooling a whole different gear size and associated body parts. So as the gears get wider (along the shaft direction), the body sections get wider. Sometimes they tell you that, sometimes they only give you port location and overall length, but it may help.

Four digit part numbers were often Northern Hydraulics part numbers (now Northern Tool) in Burnsville MN. Those usually had a Northern or NH tag, not a barnes tag though.

Barnes has been part of Haldex for several years.


----------



## Rexpower (Dec 8, 2011)

*John S Barnes Pump*

Dear all, 

I have a John S Barnes pump with me too. It's for a lifter, paired with OHIO DC Motor 4.18HP, 3600 rpm.
But my number on the plate is 
8295
300433. 

Is it possible to know how many flow rate from this pump?View attachment 210438
View attachment 210440


Thanks


----------



## Stan48 (Dec 12, 2011)

*Another JS Barnes Pump Question*

I'm looking at a 24 volt pump the owner says can be converted to 12 volts. The number on the well-worn plate appears to be 5471626-01. Is it convertible?

Can anyone help?

Stan


----------



## JRW (Sep 24, 2022)

triptester said:


> Pump info for Haldex/Barnes 2-stage, page 43 of pdf


Where can I find that pdf information I believe my Barnes pump is a 1994 model
8249
1001318
Thanks for any help


----------



## JRW (Sep 24, 2022)

triptester said:


> The numbers usually won't help as they change with who ever the pump was manufactured for.
> Attached are pics 11 and 16 gpm pumps. These are the two most common.


I need help also, I didn’t see your attachment the numbers on my Barnes pump are 
8249
100 1318
I’m pretty sure mine is a 1994 model


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2022)

CJ1 said:


> P/N 1300159 11 gpm, 4000 rpm max, 3000psi max. Need anything else just ask. CJ


How about rpm and gpm for 
4/84 e
1160086?


----------



## Old-Feller (Nov 13, 2022)

Another "Zombie Thread Erection"


----------

